# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Downloading files

## Alf

As of now it seems that I can’t download any files from the forum. No error message just that nothing happends when I click on the file.

Is it just me or do somebody else have the same problem?

Alf

----------


## arlu1201

Testing file attachment - works for me.

Upload works and i tried downloading and it works too.

----------


## FDibbins

I am able to D/L without any problems (just FYI)

----------


## Alf

Thanks Arlette & FDibbins must have been a temporary "glitch" because no it works again.

Alf

----------

